#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  IoT Impact on Consumer Engagement

## Bhavya

In this digital world, we are becoming more interconnected, it's also leading to significant changes in the way consumers engage and interact with businesses as Internet connectivity and IoT help to improve consumers' lifestyle. Salesforce team recently shared a broader overview of IoT and its growing impact on consumer engagement. Here is the infographic of that overview.

----------

